# What's the best debit Card for Europeans to use in NZ?



## Levone (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi I am moving to Auckland from Germany in January to start working on a fixed contract. Is it easy enough to set up a bank account there and is it possible to do it online? Pls give your suggestions on the best banks to use


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes it is simple to open accounts from overseas and online. All you have to do prior to arrival is let the bank know which branch you want to use, arrange for them to have bank cards ready then just show up with ID and you'll be good to go. We use BNZ and Kiwibank. Have also used ANZ previously and only changed when we built a house and gained a mortgage.
BNZ online banking is easy and clear. Smartphone app really good.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

ANZ to open the account before arrival + TravelWise debit card for transactions before hand to minimize exchange costs...


----------

